# Suche PILZ Produkte



## Sid. (4 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich möchte wissen wo ich Sicherheitsprodukte der Firma PILZ kaufen kann. Ich brauch die Bauteile als Privatperson und bei der Firma kann man sich nur registrieren wenn man eine Firma hat.
Kann mir bitte jemand helfe, Danke im Vorraus

mfg christoph


----------



## jabba (4 Januar 2009)

Je nachdem worum es geht kann man das im guten Elektrogroßhandel probieren.

Für Östereich wie auch Deutschland geht RS-Component

http://at.rs-online.com/web/search/...)&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=4294955915&Nty=1

Sag mal warum es genau geht, vieleicht gibts noch ander Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Sid. (4 Januar 2009)

Also es geht darum das ich als Abschluss der HTL eie hydraulische Presse mit einer neuen SPS ausstatten, diese neu programmieren und auf die neueste Sicherheitstechnik gebracht, Deshalb möchte ich wissen wo ich Pilz Produkte herbekomme.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


mfg Sid.


----------



## jabba (4 Januar 2009)

Bevor Du dort bestellst solltest Du , wenn dir die Bauteile genau bekannt sind eventuell nochmal nachfragen. Bei RS kriegst Du fast alles, aber meist zum Katalogpreis.
Ich denke die Standard Sicherheitsrelais kann ich Dir deutlich günstiger besorgen, müßte nur noch klären wie die Abwicklung nach ÖSI-Land geht.

Ansonsten kannst Du gerne über eine PN nachfragen nach dem Preis, könnte aber ein paar Tage dauern.


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Pilz wird von Sonepar vertrieben, und bei Sonepar kan quasi jeder bessere Elektriker kaufen.

Sollte also kein Problem darstellen.

Wo hast du denn sie SPS gekauft?



MfG


----------



## jabba (4 Januar 2009)

Wusste gar nicht das es die auch schon in Österreich gibt,
naja man lernt nie aus. Bin zwar auch bei Sonepar, aber da kaufe ich nur die Reste zu, die ich nicht direkt beim Hersteller kriege. 
Und halt den ganzen Gipserkrempel wie NYM oder Merten *ROFL*


----------



## Sid. (4 Januar 2009)

Ja Danke habe jetzt bei RS nachgeschaut, aber eine Frage hätte ich noch. Wenn ich schon das Sicherheisschaltgerät von Pilz nehme ist es dann sinnvoll auch andere Sicherheitsprodukte von Pilz zu verwenden, wie z.b: NOT AUS, Sicherheitsriegel, ... etc ??,
oder kann ich die auch von anderen Herstellern verwenden??

mfg Sid.


----------



## jabba (4 Januar 2009)

Also Türschalter, Not-Aus Taster usw kannst Du nehmen von wem du willst. Das ist gerade bei den Standardsicherheitsrelais egal.

Aber ich weiss ja nicht wie tiefgehend Deine Ausbildung bzw Prüfung geht, aber wenn es eine richtige Presse ist, gilt die Pressensicherheitsverordnung und die ist nicht ganz einfach umzusetzen.


----------



## Sid. (4 Januar 2009)

Ja ich weis, versuche mich gerade durch die Verodnungen und Normen durchzuarbeiten. Es geht darum das die Presse auch von einem Sachverständigen abgenommen werden muss, da auf dieser Presse anschließen wieder Schüler arbeiten sollen.


mfg SID.


----------



## Safety (4 Januar 2009)

Hallo Sid,
besorge Dir die EN 693:2001 Werkzeugmaschinen-Sicherheit-Hydraulische Pressen!


----------



## godi (6 Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Für deinen Fall währe eine Sicherheitsgerichtete SPS auch nicht schlecht.
Da kannst du dann alles realisieren von Sicherheitsvorhang über Sicherheitsmatte bis hin zum Zweihandbetrieb und Wartungsbetrieb...

godi


----------



## plc_tippser (7 Januar 2009)

Ich verstehe da nicht den Privatpersonenstatus, wenn das für eine Schule ist muss es da doch entsprechende Möglichkeiten geben oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Sid. (7 Januar 2009)

Ja es geht da darum, dass nur der Direktor sich in Namen der Schule registrieren lassen darf. Und es geht um ein Abschlussprojekt was eigentlich zum Größten Teil von den Schülern selbst fertiggestellt wird. Aber ich habe bereits eine Möglichkeit gefunden um PILZ Produkte zu kaufen dank des SPS-Forums

mfg SID.


----------

